

Rep. Earl Blumenauer (Ore.) to black out his Congressional website - danso
http://blumenauer.house.gov/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1974:rep-earl-blumenauer-to-black-out-website-in-solidarity-against-pipasopa-censorship&catid=62:2011-press-releases

======
ldayley
I am happy that he is publicly speaking against SOPA. That said, it seems
gratuitous for a politician to act like a web activist; shouldn't he be trying
to convince his peers in committees and debates in Washington?

